# EoM Fire Cantrips



## donm61873 (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm horrible at names, but I'm wanting to make sure I understand the revised EoM rules... So, I'm posting my first pass at Fire cantrips.

_*Firebright Cantrip*_
Infuse Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
Choose one Charisma-based skill. The affected creature gains a +3 enhancement bonus to skill checks with that skill for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

_*Firecloak Cantrip*_
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature gains energy resistance 2 against fire, lava or lightning-based damage, or has existing energy resistance against acid, ice or water-based damage reduced by –1, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firedispel Cantrip*
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature gains spell resistance 5 against fire, lava or lightning-based spells, and against spell-like abilities of similar-based creatures, or lowers spell resistance by –2 against acid, ice or water-based spells, and against spell-like abilities of similar creatures, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firedrain Cantrip*
Drain Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Creature touched receives an enhancement penalty of –2 to Charisma, to a minimum of 1, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firelight Cantrip*
Illusion Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
Caster creates a simple, minor illusion which can be used to highlight a 5-ft. area, giving +5 to Spot checks.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firereduction Cantrip*
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature gains damage reduction 1/– against natural attacks made by fire, lava or lightning-based creatures, and against similar-based weapons, or has his existing damage reduction reduced by –1 against natural attacks made acid, ice or water-based creatures, and against similar-based weapons, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

_*Fireresistance Cantrip*_
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature receives gains energy resistance 2 against fire, lava or lightning-based damage, or has existing energy resistance reduced by –1 against acid, ice or water-based damage, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firesave Cantrip*
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature receives a +2 resistance bonus to saves against natural attacks (including innate magical attacks) from fire, lava or lightning-based creatures, and against similar-based spells and spell-like abilities, or a –2 resistance penalty to saves against acid, ice or water-based attacks, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

_*Fireshield Cantrip*_
Abjure Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Touched creature receives a +2 deflection bonus to AC against natural attacks (including innate magical attacks) made by fire, lava or lightning-based creatures, or a –2 deflection penalty to AC against one of acid, ice or water-based attacks, for one minute.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firesmoke Cantrip*
Illusion Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
Caster creates a simple, minor illusion which can be used to hide a 5-ft. area, giving +5 to Hide checks.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

*Firestep Cantrip*
Move Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
Creature touched has the base speed at which they can move increased by +10 ft.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.

_*Firetouch Cantrip*_
Evoke Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* Up to one minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Spell Resistance:* Yes.
Touched creature or object (or any 5-ft. square area touched) receives 1d6 points of fire damage. Creature, object or area is illuminated with firelight during the round damage is rolled. Only highly flammable materials, such as exposed oil or sheets of paper, will catch and remain on fire.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with them.  Yes, that's pretty much the array of Fire cantrips, except for Create Fire.

I always do love seeing people fiddle with the system, so as you experiment, post a few of the spells here.


----------



## donm61873 (Aug 17, 2004)

Create fire stumped me - I don't know a lot of objects made of fire 

So, I've left Create Fire out for now - unless you can explain it to me...


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 17, 2004)

You, um. . . .  You create fire.  Hot hot, burn burn, y'know?  *grin*  The fire sits there and burns for a minute, and then it goes away, unless it actually sets something on fire the normal way.


----------



## donm61873 (Aug 17, 2004)

I sort of figured that I would start a fire with "Evoke Fire"...

However, let's see...

_*Firestart Cantrip*_
Create Fire 0
*Total MP:* 0
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* One minute (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
Creates a completely natural fire, like a small campfire, consuming normally flammable objects, without other effort from the caster. Such a normal fire does 1d6 points of damage per round to anything within it after it has started. While the duration of the spell is one minute, once the natural fire has started, it will remain as long as flammable objects are available for it to consume.
_Costs:_ 0 MP free cantrip effect.


----------

